# Shintaro USB



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a USB stick as above.
It will not appear on my Win8.1 laptop, even though a sound is heard, and the light at the end of the stick is red?
How do I make it visible to use in Win explorer?

P.S. No trouble with an old PC???


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the drive plugged in, go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated* Device Manager*, do you see any devices with yellow marks? Or under *U*niversal* S*erial* B*us Controllers, do you see an* Unknown Device*? if so, right click it and *Uninstall* it, then remove the drive and restart the computer, then try it again. 
If there are no yellow marks in *Device Manager* go to Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the *diskmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated* Disk Management *window do you see your drive here?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Drive visible in diskmgmt.
G: drive details as below

Device USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic&Prod_USB_Flash_Disk&Rev_7.76\6&395a825e&0 was configured.

Driver Name: disk.inf
Class Guid: {4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Driver Date: 06/21/2006
Driver Version: 6.3.9600.16384
Driver Provider: Microsoft
Driver Section: disk_install.NT
Driver Rank: 0xFF0006
Matching Device Id: GenDisk
Outranked Drivers: disk.inf:GenDisk:00FF2002
Device Updated: false


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> It will not appear on my Win8.1 laptop


According to your last post, it is appearing in Windows? So, can you open up Drive G: ?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

No Spunk.funk, it has the last data I posted only visible in disk management. As for windows explorer seeing it, nope.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Ok and what does it say about the drive in Disk Management? 
In the Left Panel the Disk # does it say it is *Online*? Does it say it is* Not Initialized*? Or *RAW*?
Or in the Right panel does it have a black border and the file system is *Unallocated Space* or is it a Blue border saying it's _Healthy_? 
You can try and recover files off of it using TestDisk. To reuse the drive, Right click the right panel and choose to* Delete the Volume*, then right click again and Create a *new simple volume*, if all of this fails, the drive needs to be replaced.


----------

